# Apple TV et manettes Sony



## totoguile (6 Mars 2020)

Hello,

J'ai un soucis fréquent avec les manettes Sony: lorsque j'allume la manette, j'ai bien la notification de connexion de la manette à l'Apple TV, mais elle n'est pas fonctionnelle. La seule façon est d'aller dans les réglages BT, de la déconnecter puis de la rallumer en restant dans les réglages BT. La je peux enfin m'en servir.

Vous aussi ca vous arrive ?

D'ailleurs, petit HS: ca serait bien qu'Apple gère les couleurs (LED) des manettes Sony pour les identifier lorsqu'on en a plusieurs.


----------

